# Hello all!



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome, you could try these folks. I have heard positive things about them.
http://bees-r-us.com/


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, You may want to look around for a local bee club, they would have great info on nucs and packages.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome VN! Wisconsin Honey Producers Association could connect you with the closest beekeepers.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome fellow Wisconsinite

I'll be a first time bee buyer this spring also (hoping to find a local supplier)


----------

